# Post pictures of your watches!



## Artisan Fan (Jul 21, 2006)

I think it would be fun to see what watches people are wearing with their suits.

Here's the Rolex I've been cleaning up lately and has started a curiousity for watches:



What watches do you have? Post a photo.


----------



## Thurston (Aug 17, 2006)

Here's the current lineup.


----------



## Mike147 (Jan 15, 2006)

Wow - you have more watches than I have pairs of shoes! Beautiful collection!


----------



## davespc (Aug 22, 2005)

*my watches*

ok, how do I upload my pics?
photoly challenged dave


----------



## GMF (Jun 28, 2006)




----------



## GMF (Jun 28, 2006)




----------



## GMF (Jun 28, 2006)




----------



## GMF (Jun 28, 2006)




----------



## Artisan Fan (Jul 21, 2006)

Wow. Nice watches everyone. I'll post my Tiffany tomorrow but the strap is a mess and I've got a dark brown croc on order. 

GMF, do you have the James Dowling book Best of Time?

davespc, Usually you store pics on your .mac account or Imageshack or other photo server and then link over using [ IMG ] link [ /IMG ]


----------



## Mike147 (Jan 15, 2006)

GMF said:


>


Love the Daytona.... When did you pick up the Seiko Automatic - very nice looking watch. I didn't realize they made Autos


----------



## Artisan Fan (Jul 21, 2006)

That Daytona must be quite valuable judging by recent prices. 

Thurston, that's an amazing collection. The A Lange is my fave.


----------



## GMF (Jun 28, 2006)

Mike147 said:


> Love the Daytona.... When did you pick up the Seiko Automatic - very nice looking watch. I didn't realize they made Autos


Oh, my! You would find Sekio's history quite interesting if you didn't realize they made automatics. The Grand Seiko and King Seiko models from the 60s and 70s were some of the finest mechanical watches ever made, Swiss included. My KS was from the Year 2000 Historical Collection and was a re-issue.

Here are some pics of my favorite classic Seiko mechanicals:


----------



## nerdykarim (Dec 13, 2005)

Mike147 said:


> Love the Daytona.... When did you pick up the Seiko Automatic - very nice looking watch. I didn't realize they made Autos


Here's one of mine:


----------



## nerdykarim (Dec 13, 2005)

This is the other one I happen to have a picture of...


----------



## Artisan Fan (Jul 21, 2006)

Karim,

I like both of those. Who makes the second watch?


----------



## nerdykarim (Dec 13, 2005)

Artisan Fan said:


> Karim,
> 
> I like both of those. Who makes the second watch?


The second one is a limited edition Poljot aviator. It's a decent, inexpensive handwind.

A Hamilton Khaki field watch and a Christopher Ward Malvern automatic round out my small and somewhat eclectic collection, but I haven't taken any pictures of them.


----------



## LARon (Jun 19, 2006)

How do you guys get such clear close up shots?


----------



## norcaltransplant (Jan 13, 2004)

Please excuse the background noise, I still don't have a light box and my digital camera is a bit old. The collection is still a work in progress, though I won't be making any additions for at least one or two years.

Not shown:
*Lindburgh and Benson* (German) Handwind
It's a new day-to-day piece to alternate with the Oris.


----------



## norcaltransplant (Jan 13, 2004)

GMF:
What vintage is that Daytona? I'm guessing its an older vintage with the El Primero movement? Is there a noticeable difference in the sweep on the subdial?

Thurston:
If my wrist was 0.5-0.75 inches larger in diameter, I would definitely use your collection as a template for a future "grail" list. Kudos on locating a Small Port and a LE Blancpain flyback.


----------



## Brian13 (Aug 9, 2006)

nice great watches everyone. very nice.

i am still aspiring to get my omega pro seamaster soon.

i like the rolex especially that looks like the omega.


----------



## GMF (Jun 28, 2006)

norcaltransplant said:


> GMF:
> What vintage is that Daytona? I'm guessing its an older vintage with the El Primero movement?


Older than that. This is a 6265 with the handwind 727 Valjoux-based movement.


----------



## Brian13 (Aug 9, 2006)

hey norcal, that oris looks like mine , the two tone (gold bezel) , correct?

i like that new strap, where you get that?


----------



## jrandyv (Apr 3, 2006)

Same as yours with a silver colored faceplate.


----------



## samblau (Apr 2, 2005)

These are my four primary, normally I don't like posting on such topics but for the sake of showing my sense of style I figured I'd like some feedback and this forum seems to focus on that rather than who can spend the most which is one of the many features I have come to enjoy since I started posting. 

Anyway, starting in the right corner and going clockwise are:

1. Ebel quartz black face brown croc stripe, gift from my grandparents for finishing college 
2. Raymond Weil quartz stainless with blue face, gift from my parents after high school
3. Corum bubble, bright yellow face with yellow croc strap, gift from MYSELF 
4. Pasquale Bruni automatic/self wind black face, steel strap, don't know anyone else who "rocks" (as the kids would say) one of these or where they are sold. I beleive that I got a very good deal on it. A very heavy watch though. 





-sam


----------



## mfdugan (Apr 21, 2006)

GMF said:


>


That is a nice looking watch. How old is it?


----------



## Khnelben (Feb 18, 2005)

*I have ...*



nerdykarim said:


> This is the other one I happen to have a picture of...


the same Russian Poljot watch.

Others include:

Rolex Sub
Tissot Ballade auto
Burberry Chrono
2 Swatch Irony

Andrey


----------



## Cantabrigian (Aug 29, 2005)

Thurston, great collection. Very similar to what I would choose if I were lucky enough to have a similar watch budget.


----------



## Thurston (Aug 17, 2006)

Thanks for all the kind the comments guys. This group of 10 took quite a while and many more dollars than I ever expected to put into watches. There are a number of my own 'grail' watches in the box.

The Lange 1 'stealth' is king of the box.


The IWC Jubilee Portugesier is queen (don't tell IWC I refer to it in the feminine). It is not, norcal, the Small Port. I have, however, owned the Small Port in every configuration. I refer to this one as the Levi's Port, since the one I finally tracked down is #501/1000.


The Blancpain Flyback A Toute Vitesse is a LE of 20 pcs. This was a piece that at one time I never thought I'd find or afford. It is the most striking color combo I've ever seen. #03/20



The gold IWC is the Jones Portuguese. Also a LE of 1000 pcs.


The Panerai have a few interesting numbers as well. The Black Seal is #0002/1500 from its first year of production - which was the only year for this dial.


The 000 Logo is #005 from its year of production. Nothing special there, but 5 is an important date to me.


The PAM 111 was my first dip into the Panerai pool. As with Rolex, I had to get past all the herd mentality prejudice and try it for myself. Panerai are the most 'fun' watches to wear, imo.


Sea Dweller


The IWC Portuguese 5001 is a fantastic watch. It's not easy to find a black dialed dress watch. I know many would say that, at 42mm diameter and 15mm thick, this is no dress watch. But I wear black pants and own a black suit too, so what do you expect?

As with shoes, brown straps are much more interesting.



Rounding out the box is the IWC Portuguese Chrono Auto. A dressy chronograph if there ever was one.


I am far from a good photographer, but the keys to closeup shots are: macro mode, tripod, lighting and software for adjusting color, tint, etc.


----------



## LARon (Jun 19, 2006)

Thanks; I'll try to upload my shots later.


----------



## nikwik (Oct 29, 2005)

Normally I don´t wear a watch (I use my mobile...) but when I do I have a...


----------



## Artisan Fan (Jul 21, 2006)

Great watches everyone. 

I love the pocket watch above and the Lange 1.


----------



## zegnamtl (Apr 19, 2005)

Thurston,

Two of my favorites, one being my absolute favorite, the Lange
are in your collection (neither of which are in my collection).

Beautiful!


----------



## Tomasso (Aug 17, 2005)

*The Lange 1 just doesn't speak to me, and I have big ears when it comes to watches.*

-------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Artisan Fan (Jul 21, 2006)

I'm surprised, I think it is an incredibly gorgeous watch.


----------



## zegnamtl (Apr 19, 2005)

Tomasso,

I spent some time with the watch makers at Lange a few years back.
I watched (thru a scope) as they engraved pieces, worked on setting springs and jewels. The passion with which they spoke, the fineness of the work, the story behind the company all combined to make me appreciate the watch.

There are some many beautiful works of art out there,
Lange certainly makes a nice piece too.

There will be no Lange on this wrist until the daughters are older and finished school at the earliest I would bet.


----------



## william76 (Aug 11, 2006)

Artisan Fan said:


> I'm surprised, I think it is an incredibly gorgeous watch.


I agree. I'm not much of a watch guy but that Lange is stunning.


----------



## lee_44106 (Apr 10, 2006)

That Lange 1 is just outrageously beautiful. More than a pair of Lobb, I would say.:icon_smile_big: 

I'm somewhat dissapointed with the manual winding. I'm going with the Langematic in rose gold.


----------



## Artisan Fan (Jul 21, 2006)

> More than a pair of Lobb, I would say.


Definitely more in price.


----------



## Tomasso (Aug 17, 2005)

zegnamtl said:


> There are some many beautiful works of art out there,
> Lange certainly makes a nice piece too.


I prefer the aesthetics of the 1812, Langematic and Richard Lange to that of the Lange1. And, the Datograph is one of my favorite chronographs.


----------



## Artisan Fan (Jul 21, 2006)

> I prefer the aesthetics of the 1812, Langematic and Richard Lange to that of the Lange1.


If you are going to prefer anonther model then please post pics of that watch.


----------



## Thurston (Aug 17, 2006)

lee_44106 said:


> More than a pair of Lobb, I would say.


The deployant buckle is more than a pair of Lobb's. :icon_pale: My watch friends thought I was nuts for buying it, but I think it just enhances/completes the wearing experience. After I bought it, I saw a watch guy I knew was looking for the platinum tang buckle so he could sell his deployant and reduce his investment. I sold him the little 18mm platinum tang buckle for $900. 

Of course the difference here is that I bought the watch used at the right time (it was April and the market was soft) and it's now worth more than I paid. A pair of Lobb's won't do that.


----------



## zegnamtl (Apr 19, 2005)

Tomasso said:


> I prefer the aesthetics of the 1812, Langematic and Richard Lange to that of the Lange1. And, the Datograph is one of my favorite chronographs.


They are all beautiful pieces too indeed!


----------



## nerdykarim (Dec 13, 2005)

Thurston said:


> A pair of Lobb's won't do that.


Unless, of course, the Lobb's are PRICELESS SKATING BOOTS!!!

:icon_smile_big:


----------



## Artisan Fan (Jul 21, 2006)

Found a new product for watch polishing-P21S Polishing Soap. It's a metal polish based on a jewelers rouge. Works well.


----------



## Pickwick (Dec 24, 2005)

zegnamtl said:


> I spent some time with the watch makers at Lange a few years back. I watched (thru a scope) as they engraved pieces, worked on setting springs and jewels. The passion with which they spoke, the fineness of the work, the story behind the company all combined to make me appreciate the watch.


Likewise, I feel the process and history of Lange certainly adds an intangible element of satisfaction when it comes to wearing the watch. I had grown up in an age where Patek was the "King" of watches, and had only open admiration when Lange decided to challenge Patek for the "finest" made watch in the world.

However, my favorite is by far pocket watches. I look forward to the day when Lange will again make a pocket watch.


----------



## kitonbrioni (Sep 30, 2004)

https://imageshack.us
https://imageshack.us


----------



## Nick (Jan 16, 2005)

*IWC Mark XII*

This is my IWC Mark XII. It's a watch I admired from afar for many years and recently purchased. In addition to a quality movement (Jaeger-LeCoultre 889 ebauche) I love its clean, unadorned style. No affectations, just a classic WWII style pilot's watch.


----------



## Morris (Feb 13, 2006)

I opt for simplicity in a timepiece.


----------



## guitone (Mar 20, 2005)

My main watch that is in for a fast repair right now:

Sorry for the poor photo quality
My trusty Omega Seamaster 120, the last of the 120's









My Universal Geneve, inherited and with much sentimental value, white gold, automatic. 









I have one more in the safety deposit box, not a fine timepiece what would bee a mens piece of jewelry, a Lucian Piccard, also inherited from my uncle who got me started in wanting to wear nice clothing.


----------



## mano (Mar 17, 2003)

Like Morris, I also opt for simplicity in a timepiece.




Here's the first effort of a local watchmaker who fashioned the watch pictured above.


----------



## Artisan Fan (Jul 21, 2006)

Nice watches everyone. 

kitonbrioni, I like your vintage Rolex. I'll post my Tiffany watch later.


----------



## Artisan Fan (Jul 21, 2006)

Some new pics from my collection...watches are difficult to photograph...getting a much needed new strap (crocodile) for the dress watch:


----------



## Tomasso (Aug 17, 2005)

*AF, you can have the bracelet tightened up.*

-------------------------


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

Thurston:

I am impressed. Quick guesstimate puts your collection at about 100k? Hate to be crass, but that is just a damn impressive collection.

Regards


----------



## Artisan Fan (Jul 21, 2006)

Thurston does have a nice collection. 



> *AF, you can have the bracelet tightened up.*


Good catch, but the photo exaggerates it. On my wrist it looks tight so it's not a big deal.


----------



## Tomasso (Aug 17, 2005)

Artisan Fan said:


> the photo exaggerates it. On my wrist it looks tight so it's not a big deal.


Right. :icon_smile_wink: Anyway, I had an 80's President bracelet tightened and polished. Amazing. Like new.


----------



## Artisan Fan (Jul 21, 2006)

> Anyway, I had an 80's President bracelet tightened and polished. Amazing. Like new.


Did you have a Rolex Service Center do the repair? If so, which?


----------



## bulla (May 26, 2006)

A ROLEX doesnt fit with a suit. If i had one, i would be shirtless.


----------



## Artisan Fan (Jul 21, 2006)

Nope, wear one with a Brioni and you are James Bond.


----------



## Thurston (Aug 17, 2006)

Wayfarer said:


> Thurston:
> 
> I am impressed. Quick guesstimate puts your collection at about 100k? Hate to be crass, but that is just a damn impressive collection.
> 
> Regards


That's a pretty good guestimate (a bit high) of the list prices. However, we all know that only suckers pay retail. :icon_smile_big: When bought correctly, watches only tie your money up, as opposed to _costing_ you money. I've sold sixteen watches over the last several years and lost a few hundred here and there and made a few hundred there and here. It works out to about even. The cost of ownership ends up being the opportunity cost of the money.

Thanks for the compliment, btw.


----------



## pkincy (Feb 9, 2006)

I hate to post a reply without a picture but I don't have a thing that could even be thought to be interesting compared to the stunning watches in this thread.

I absolutely refuse to slide down this slippery slope so I will be a voyeur to your beautiful collections.

Perry


----------



## Artisan Fan (Jul 21, 2006)

> The cost of ownership ends up being the opportunity cost of the money.


Sometimes you get equity also. My Rolex has doubled in value from what my Dad paid. I'd never sell it though.


----------



## vh_bu98 (Nov 19, 2006)

*My picture*



Artisan Fan said:


> ...
> What watches do you have? Post a photo.


I rarely wear a suit, so the Rolex submariner works for me.


----------



## Tomasso (Aug 17, 2005)

Artisan Fan said:


> Sometimes you get equity also. My Rolex has doubled in value from what my Dad paid.


But, just about everything has doubled in price since then, no? :icon_smile_wink: In fact, real estate..................................:crazy:


----------



## pengjr (May 5, 2006)




----------



## Artisan Fan (Jul 21, 2006)

Nice vintage watches there Pengjr!


----------



## bdbroker (May 1, 2006)

Here's a few of mine, I'll post more if I get time...no pun intended....:


----------



## Mitchell (Apr 25, 2005)

*Pocket Variety*

here's one of the railroad watches I still carry. It's a Hamilton 992, Elinvar mainspring, model 6 case.

https://imageshack.us


----------



## pcunite (Nov 20, 2006)

Well if you must know... I have been known to wear these:

https://imageshack.us

https://imageshack.us


----------



## Foghorn (Feb 2, 2005)

I have 3 Omegas; a Speedmaster moon day/date chrono, Seamaster chrono prof (black) newer model, & a old Deville mechanical tank (gold).
Others; an old plain jane Tissot auto, Hamilton (*LLBean), & a Benrus mechanical (mil watch). 
Wish listed; Smiths broad arrow & Jenny Carribean
Foghorn


----------



## Artisan Fan (Jul 21, 2006)

> I have 3 Omegas; a Speedmaster moon day/date chrono, Seamaster chrono prof (black) newer model, & a old Deville mechanical tank (gold).


Cool. Post some pics.


----------



## seismichippo (Jan 2, 2007)

*Here are a few of mine...*

The Zenith and Minerva are in the shop, so was wearing the Eberhard a lot before my Christmas present came...a PAM 210. No pics of it yet though. Great looking watches everybody!


----------



## Artisan Fan (Jul 21, 2006)

Cool. I like all of those, especially the first two. The El Primero is a classic movement. Look forward to the PAM pics...


----------



## Zubberah (Sep 29, 2003)

Great stuff guys. Reinforces my preference for IWC (gorgeous watches esp the Portuguese) and distaste for Rolex chunky bricks. The Sohne is amazing!!!


----------



## fumanpo (Aug 7, 2004)

Here's some pics of my (small) collection:


----------



## Artisan Fan (Jul 21, 2006)

Nice watches! Love the A Lange.


----------



## android (Dec 8, 2004)

*My Newest*

Original Hamilton Ventura from the early 60's


----------



## Artisan Fan (Jul 21, 2006)

Nice Hamilton, a classic piece.


----------



## Don Goldstein (Dec 25, 2005)

android said:


> Original Hamilton Ventura from the early 60's


WOW! That is really nice. Did you buy it in that condition or did you have it restored? If you had it restored, who did it?


----------



## Brian13 (Aug 9, 2006)

nice watches everybody.

this is my Oris watch.

same as norcal's, but with the OEM strap


----------



## Joe Frances (Sep 1, 2004)

*Brian 13: Oris Question*

Love your Oris. Have been a big fan for years. How is it in terms of accuracy?

Joe


----------



## Brian13 (Aug 9, 2006)

Hi Joe,

thanks i love this watch, it is a classic look , old fashioned small like 35mm but it is fine i like that. in terms of accuracy, well, i dont really know, im not as meticulous with watches as i am with my shoes.:icon_smile_big:

but it runs pretty good although it is not no chronograph certified.

here is the link if you are interested in it.

i got mine from this retailer on advise from some people at timezone

https://www.bernardwatch.com/item/ORI237

i thought it was a good deal.


----------



## davespc (Aug 22, 2005)

at last i finally figured out how to upload!!


----------



## Artisan Fan (Jul 21, 2006)

Nice watches Dave. Is that one of the ultrathin Blancpains?


----------



## kitonbrioni (Sep 30, 2004)

Here's my dry, cool weather watch--
https://imageshack.us
https://imageshack.us


----------



## roba (Mar 5, 2005)

*Some of mine...*

I've been wearing a Seiko/Credor rather a lot of late.








It's a very clean design without the austerity of some simple watches. Workmanship is top notch and it's case work is as good as anything I've seen from Switzerland.

Still on the simple front, the AP and VC are what I usually wear with a suit, the JLC is more casual though it has been known to make an outing with a DJ (it gets a black strap for that).









Bells and whistles, this is one of Citizen's Campanola range. These were only available in Japan but I believe that there are Campanola dealers elsewhere now and thet there are twenty in the US.









The Campanola has an Aizu lacquer dial that's absolutely stunning.









Stunning watches - there are plenty of those in this thread. GMF's Grand Seikos and Oysterquartz are wonderful. It's nice to see a Piaget appearing, Piaget are a much underrated watch company.


----------



## dag2000 (Feb 17, 2007)

I alternate between wearing it on a bracelet and wearing it on a tan croc strap. Right now, it's on the bracelet.


----------



## dag2000 (Feb 17, 2007)

seismichippo said:


> The Zenith and Minerva are in the shop, so was wearing the Eberhard a lot before my Christmas present came...a PAM 210. No pics of it yet though. Great looking watches everybody!


That Minerva is one of my favorite watches. Is it the (approx.) 34. mm or 37 mm. face?


----------



## Teacher (Mar 14, 2005)

Mitchell said:


> here's one of the railroad watches I still carry. It's a Hamilton 992, Elinvar mainspring, model 6 case.
> 
> https://imageshack.us


Nice. I'm sure you know many consider the Hamilton 992/992B to be the best PW grade ever made in America.


----------



## Teacher (Mar 14, 2005)

android said:


> Original Hamilton Ventura from the early 60's


Cool, and wonderful condition!


----------



## Artisan Fan (Jul 21, 2006)

> I alternate between wearing it on a bracelet and wearing it on a tan croc strap.


Very classy.


----------



## DuncanM64 (Apr 15, 2005)

My daily:


----------



## Artisan Fan (Jul 21, 2006)

Duncan,

You are killing me with that beautiful photo. The Yacht-Master is on my buy list, but it is unclear when I will win the lottery.


----------



## dag2000 (Feb 17, 2007)

Artisan Fan said:


> Very classy.


Thanks. For a dress watch, I like to keep it very plain, very simple.

Here's the watch I wear at night and on weekends. Again, I alternate between bracelet and a croc strap, but a rich mahogany brown instead of tan.

I'm wearing this watch on the strap right now (Sirtoli, btw, makes great, albeit expesive, straps).


----------



## DuncanM64 (Apr 15, 2005)

Artisan Fan said:


> Duncan,
> 
> You are killing me with that beautiful photo. The Yacht-Master is on my buy list, but it is unclear when I will win the lottery.


 It was a gift to myself for meeting a career goal. I spent about a year picking it out. I really do wear it every day and I love it.


----------



## JohnAndrew (Oct 5, 2005)

GMF,

Very nice watches, I especially love the Rolex next to the Submariner in your first set of pictures. What model is it and how is its size/feel compared to the Submariner?


----------



## acidicboy (Feb 17, 2006)

ooooooooooh... the Sinn 356. Lovely pilot's watch indeed.

And yes, it does look very classy on a brown leather strap. Good choice, dag!


----------

